

jQuery 1.4.3 Released - sant0sk1
http://blog.jquery.com/2010/10/16/jquery-143-released/

======
niyazpk
Kudos!

Looks like the performance improvements are aided by the new native methods in
the latest browsers. I wonder at what point they will stop supporting older
browsers like IE6.

Here is the article on different JavaScript trim methods:
[http://blog.stevenlevithan.com/archives/faster-trim-
javascri...](http://blog.stevenlevithan.com/archives/faster-trim-javascript)

~~~
redstripe
One of the big benefits off jquery or similar libraries is that they isolate
you from the browser DOM differences. I happen to like getting IE6 support for
free and I hope they don't stop supporting it for at least a few years.

------
catshirt
things I am most excited about

\- data attribute support- now I can ditch my third party plugin. but i am
curious- does this mean all current .data usage will now be tied to
attributes? there were scenarios I was explicitly using data instead of
dataset (for attributes)

\- just started getting on board event based response systems (global
listeners, overriding events, etc) as a way to help extensibility and minimize
dependencies ... and I think the namespaces will help me organize a bit
better. i suppose I will see at the time.

~~~
jeresig
Data is not tied to attributed explicitly. It only pulls I the values on first
call and then never again.

Event namespaces have actually been in jQuery for quite a few years now -
we're just exposing that extra property now on the event object.

~~~
catshirt
wow, thanks john. and may i say, good choice on that implementation of data.
:p

thank you kindly for such a wonderful tool (referring to the framework itself,
of course).

------
konad
Am I in a minority when it comes to disliking jQuery ? It's like the ultimate
Inner Platform

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inner-platform_effect>

~~~
niyazpk
I take it as a sign that you don't work with HTML/CSS at all. For those of us
who do, JQuery saves a lot of time and effort when working on websites that
needs to be working exactly the same in all the web browsers.

Since JQuery was introduced, the time I spend on fixing cross-browser issues
with my JavaScript has reduced by 90%.

I wish there were something like JQuery for cross-browser CSS.

~~~
konad
You're not very good at reading signs. I've been building websites by hand
since 1995.

~~~
niyazpk
My Bad.

I work on websites which have a lot of custom JQuery code and there is no way
I can deliver them using hand-coded JavaScript in the required turn-around
time.

Obviously YMMV.

------
vlisivka
jQuery is good framework. jQuery + event driven programming - is excellent.
jQuery + event driven programming + CouchDB + couchapp + Evently + Pathbinder
- is astonishing. :-)

I found that it worth to reimplement CouchDB interface in PHP just to be able
to reuse same Evently widgets in PHP part of my application.

